# Chain Smoking Self Dense Instructor!



## geezer (Dec 28, 2009)

I train FMA for self defense with the number two guy in our system. He is a Filipino-American, former US Marine, former power lifter, deadly with his hands, deadlier with a knife, and he always carries a sidearm...even when training. Fortunately, he's also really good natured! 

So here's the deal. He's got the self defense thing pretty well covered. But he's become a freakin' chain smoker. Maybe he doesn't have to worry about thieves, muggers and wacked-out druggies... but those little white sticks are gonna get him sooner or later. Any thoughts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> IFortunately, he's also really good natured!


 
He won't be if he tries to quit



geezer said:


> Any thoughts?


 
Based on your description, I hope he quits smoking, but if he does it may not be healthy for anyone to get near him for a bit


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my classes has a smoke break lol, all squaddies, all smoke as does my instructor.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> Maybe he doesn't have to worry about thieves, muggers and wacked-out druggies... but those little white sticks are gonna get him sooner or later. Any thoughts?



With all due respect - mind your own business?


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> He won't be if he tries to quit
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your description, I hope he quits smoking, but if he does it may not be healthy for anyone to get near him for a bit



You're observations are sooo true. I never thought about that. BTW the title for this thread was supposed to be "Chain Smoking _Self-Defense_ Instructor", but it actually makes more sense with the typo. Such behavior is sort of_ "Self-Dense"_.


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> With all due respect - *mind your own business?*



Actually, Bill, _I do._ 

I mean, really, how dumb would I have to be to get all preachy with my own instructor!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> Actually, Bill, _I do._
> 
> I mean, really, how dumb would I have to be to get all preachy with my own instructor!


 
Particularly if he listens...quits...and blames you for the withdrawal... that could hurt


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Smoking is a servicemen's habit, the guys smoke because on exercise and deployment it is stress relieving. Nothing like having a fag* when the lead wasps are flying past your ear!


*you know I mean cigarette lol!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> Actually, Bill, _I do._
> 
> I mean, really, how dumb would I have to be to get all preachy with my own instructor!



Cool.  But you said _"Any thoughts?"_ which to me implied you were asking for suggestions.  That's my suggestion.

As to smoking, it's nasty and unhealthy.  I know, I was a two-pack-a-day man until I quit about six years ago.  Now I smell a smoker who's just come in from his or her smoke break and the stench is ungodly.  I want to send my wife flowers every time I smell that for her putting up with me when I was stinking up the joint.

My dad died at 61 - four pack a day guy.  His dad at 68 - Raleigh unfiltered.  However, my mother-in-law lives with us and smokes, and she's 82 and appears to be quite healthy.  So there's no telling what it will do to any given person, just that it's unhealthy when taken as a group.

I like being able to exercise without panting for breath; when I was a smoker I couldn't even go up stairs without wheezing.  But it was my choice to smoke and my choice to stop.  I'm for choice.  Wish more people chose not to smoke, but that's up to them.

I like going to restaurants that don't allow smoking.  But I'll deal with it if I must.  I believe restaurants ought to have the right to decide if they will or won't allow smoking - but I also have the right to decide if I will or won't go in them.  I dropped my American Legion membership because the ones in Michigan all allow smoking - and those WWII guys smoke like tanks.  Their choice - and my choice not to go there.

I'm in favor of choice.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Smoking is a servicemen's habit, the guys smoke because on exercise and deployment it is stress relieving. Nothing like having a fag* when the lead wasps are flying past your ear!



I used to sit out on post at night and pick up faces by their cigarette with my starlight scope.  I could identify them by name.  Ciggies in the field are a giveaway.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a nasty habit and obviously bad for you.  

That said, it a personal choice so who cares.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I used to sit out on post at night and pick up faces by their cigarette with my starlight scope. I could identify them by name. Ciggies in the field are a giveaway.


 
I was being ironic, our guys aren't stupid you know.


----------



## prokarateshop (Dec 29, 2009)

We as human beings are flawed individuals. Just because we are strong at one thing, flaws will exist..

I wonder if someone has ever pointed this out to him?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2009)

This makes me laugh, in other threads people are getting het up because they think the government is dictating things to them and their freedom is being eroded, that as maybe but here because one guy is smoking people are jumping on the bandwagon of condemning him  etc. If he wants to smoke why shouldn't he? Individual freedoms was something I thought Americans cherished?
We don't have smoking in public places because cigarette smoke inpacts on non smokers but anyone can smoke if they wish. It's their choice. Kenpo Tex is correct...who cares?


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 29, 2009)

Like doctors and nurses who smoke...it always baffles me.  Until I remember that it's an addiction, harder to quit than heroin.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far seeing that you can die from heroine withdrawl


----------



## Guardian (Jan 1, 2010)

It's his choice, my Grandfather smoked until he died at 84 years old, I've know many people who have smoked and died at a ripe old age and I've know others who have died young.

On 27 February 2010, it will be 1 year since I put one in my mouth.  I don't miss them at all, do I feel better and I fight off colds easier and I didn't Brochial Pneamonia this year like I have for the last 5 years.

As far as my health, I can't say it's better overall though.  My Blood Pressure is worse two meds instead of one, Tinititus in the ear so.

So I say, if he smokes, more power to him and it's his choice and if he can still perform and do what he likes, even more power to him.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I wouldn't go that far seeing that you can die from *heroine* withdrawl


 

I believe getting over brave young ladies is quite hard, addiction to Xena can last a lifetime though. I think though addiction unless taken to extremes which can ruin marriages etc is fairly harmless.

sorry couldn't resist as the picture that came into my head was too good not to say anything.


----------



## Flea (Jan 2, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I believe getting over brave young ladies is quite hard, addiction to Xena can last a lifetime though. I think though addiction unless taken to extremes which can ruin marriages etc is fairly harmless.
> 
> sorry couldn't resist as the picture that came into my head was too good not to say anything.



Heh ... I smell a new thread coming on in the Women's forum.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 3, 2010)

tez3 said:


> i believe getting over brave young ladies is quite hard, addiction to xena can last a lifetime though. I think though addiction unless taken to extremes which can ruin marriages etc is fairly harmless.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist as the picture that came into my head was too good not to say anything.


 
lmao


----------



## Zero (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, who cares, in a martial arts context it should not impact on his ability to train you or with you - if he's not smoking in the actual dojo that is.

If you're also a friend or mate of this dude and concerned that he's gonna speed up his own demise then up to you if you want to throw your two cents his way, otherwise the best thing you can do is take up smoking also and just try to fit in with the gang ok.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 7, 2010)

There are a few professional hockey players who smoke, they just have to work harder to keep their physical standards up.  Your wind won't be as good but it can still be good.


----------



## geezer (Jan 9, 2010)

Em MacIntosh said:


> There are a few professional hockey players who smoke, they just have to work harder to keep their physical standards up.* Your wind won't be as good but it can still be good.*



That last point is really irritating... because it's so true! I have a twenty-something year old nephew who smokes. One summer we went on a hike up a 12,000+ foot peak and he left me in the dust going up and coming back down. When I caught up with him down at the ski lodge at the bottom, he apologized for leaving me behind, but he said that he was in a hurry to get down because he was out of cigarettes!!!

Now as to smoking in "the dojo", my instructor _does_ smoke while teaching.  Why not? We work out in a small group_ at his house_. Anyway, when my he stops for a smoke, I do look at in on the bright side as well. It's a chance for me to catch my wind. I also usually indulge my own caffeine addiction and swig down some coffee ...each to their own.

Anyway, when I started this thread, I really wasn't trying to get all self righteous... I'm way too much of a sinner myself to go around judging others. I was just wondering how you guys felt.


----------

